# Bootsverleih Verluwemeer



## Carpdr (5. August 2010)

Hallo Ihr,
habe demnächst vor mal am Verluwemeer zu fischen und habe hier gelesen, dass es wohl irgendwelche Bootsverleihe gibt. Habe google mal bemüht aber nicht wirklich was gefunden. Habt Ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Informationen für mich? Interessant wären natürlich auch die Preise und ob Boote mit Motor sind.
Vielen Dank für die Infos im voraus
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Udo561 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Bootsverleih Verluwemeer*

Hi ,
unter www.visplanner.nl  kannst du die Bootsverleiher raussuchen.
Einfach das Kästchen "" Visbootverhuur"" anklicken.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. August 2010)

*AW: Bootsverleih Verluwemeer*

Der Einzige den ich da noch kenne, ist am Rivera Parc. Allerdings sind die mehr für Ausflüge gedacht und werden soweit ich weiss stundenmäßig abgerechnet...


----------



## Carpdr (6. August 2010)

*AW: Bootsverleih Verluwemeer*

Guten Morgen Euch allen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich sehe es wird endlich Zeit, mir ein eigenes Boot zuzulegen. Dann brauche ich mir darüber keine Gedanken mehr machen;-)
Gruss und schönes Wochenende
Stefan


----------



## anmac (12. August 2010)

*AW: Bootsverleih Verluwemeer*

In Harderwijk am Hafen werden auch Boote vermietet.
Ca. 4m mit AB.Die kann allerdings kein Sch.... zum Angeln bezahlen.Die Kosten inkl. Sprit für 1 Std. 20€; 2 Std. 39€; 
3 Std. 50€.
Da kommt ein eigenes Boot auf Dauer günstiger.
Ich habe jetzt auch ein eigenes.Allerdings ist das am
Veluwemeer anscheinend nicht so einfach mit dem Slippen.
Ich habe noch keine Slipstelle gefunden, die einigermaßen zu bezahlen ist,wenn man an mehreren Tagen hintereinander das
Boot trailern will.
In Harderwijk im Hafen de Knar gibt´s zwar eine Slipanlage, aber
als ich per E-Mail angefragt habe was die kostet haben die mir geschrieben die ist nur für Mitglieder.Im Visplanner steht sie allerdings als öffentliche Slippe drin.Kannste dich also auch nicht unbedingt drauf verlassen.


----------



## ttemming (12. August 2010)

*AW: Bootsverleih Verluwemeer*

In Elbrug gabs mal ne kostenlose Slipstelle.... aber ob es die da heut noch gibst...?
Ne andere Alternative ist der molecaten park flevostrand Campingplatz. Da kostet es, das Boot slippen zu lassen 15 € und ne Jahreskarte 150€. 
Auf den Visplaner kann mann sich nicht verlassen...#d

MfG


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. August 2010)

*AW: Bootsverleih Verluwemeer*



ttemming schrieb:


> In Elbrug gabs mal ne kostenlose Slipstelle.... aber ob es die da heut noch gibst...?


Ja, direkt an der Klappbrücke


----------



## anmac (12. August 2010)

*AW: Bootsverleih Verluwemeer*

Das meine ich ja.15€ für einmal slippen.Wenn du dann eine Woche da bist und das Boot jeden Tag aus dem Wasser holst,
biste am Ende der Woche "arm".|uhoh:

Oder man Übernachtet auch auf dem Campingplatz, dann kann man ja vielleicht etwas aushandeln.
Oder können Campinggäste die Slippe gratis nutzen?


----------



## ttemming (13. August 2010)

*AW: Bootsverleih Verluwemeer*



anmac schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja.15€ für einmal slippen.Wenn du dann eine Woche da bist und das Boot jeden Tag aus dem Wasser holst,
> biste am Ende der Woche "arm".|uhoh:
> 
> Oder man Übernachtet auch auf dem Campingplatz, dann kann man ja vielleicht etwas aushandeln.
> Oder können Campinggäste die Slippe gratis nutzen?


 
Am Campingplatz Molecaten Flevostrand kostet es, (zusätzlich zu den 15 € slippen) 6 € oder 8 € am Tag dafür das mann das Boot im Wasser hat... 
Das ist schon nicht wenig aber es ist auch ein hervorragnder Campingplatz und mit handeln ist da glaub ich nicht viel zu machen...#d

Ich habe mal gehört das der Campingplatz Bad Hoophuizen (auf der anderen Uferseite) dabei günstiger sein soll. Vielleicht da mal nachfragen...

Was ist denn dort dein Zielfisch?


MfG


----------



## anmac (13. August 2010)

*AW: Bootsverleih Verluwemeer*



> Was ist denn dort dein Zielfisch?


In erster Linie Hecht.Gegen gute Zander und Barsche habe
ich aber auch nichts einzuwenden.#6


----------

